# Wie enstehen Google "Unterkategorien"



## Trigger (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht wie diese Dinger heißen.. aus diesem Grund weiß ich nicht wonach ich suchen soll .. ich nenne sie mal Unterkategorien *hust*

Mich würde interessieren man sowas erstellen kann damit Google diese auch so anzeigt.

Damit ihr wißt was ich meine mal n Screenshot:




Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus,
Trigger =)


----------



## total-extrem (18. Juli 2012)

Moin,

so wie ich das sehe kann man das nicht weiter beeinflussen, die erstellt Google selbst. Vielleicht sucht sich Google aus Überschriften und Titel der Site diese Inhalte zusammen. Außerdem muss es wohl in der Trefferliste immer an erster Stelle stehen, weil alle anderen Suchergebnisse haben diese "Unterkategorien" nicht.


----------



## Parantatatam (18. Juli 2012)

Du kannst doch einfach mal mehrere Seiten, bei denen diese Menüpunkte angezeigt werden, miteinander vergleichen und schauen, welche Gemeinsamkeiten sie in dieser Hinsicht haben. Vielleicht findest du etwas dabei heraus. Mich würde es im Übrigen auch interessieren.


----------



## Lime (18. Juli 2012)

Naja, Hab jetzt die Website auf dem Bild angekuckt. Der Link "Rostock" existiert auf der Startseite schon mal nicht. Die Orte stehen nur als Keywords drin, mit vielen anderen. Wie Google auf die paar bestimmten kommt, weiß ich daher auch nicht. Muss man das vielleicht selber bei Google eintragen/beantragen?


----------



## Parantatatam (18. Juli 2012)

Also wenn man dem ersten Link in Quelltext folgt (Unternehmen), dann sieht man dort all die Sachen, die bei Google angezeigt werden.


----------



## Trigger (18. Juli 2012)

Meine Vermutung wär, dass es vielleicht an den Seitennamen(HTML --> Titel) und Dateien hängt.

Bei "Unternehmen" zum Beispiel heißt die Datei unternehmen.php und im Titel steht auch "Unternehmen" .... das gleiche bei anderen Seite, z. Bsp. MeinVz ... auch hier findet man den Dateiname + Titelhinhalt als Google "Unterkategorie"

Komisch, aber direkt beeinflussen kann man das wohl nicht ...


----------



## CPoly (18. Juli 2012)

http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=47334


----------

